# Serrasalmus Hollandi?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Is this a Serrasalmus Hollandi? I was told it was. Just want to double check. Sorry for the blurry pic. Hopefully you can make it out. thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a sanchezi. Those pics arnt too good though.

Check out this link about hollandi.
OPEFE


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There is really no such thing as a hollandi... I mean technically there is but no fish marketed as hollandi has ever matched the holotype.


----------

